# L'humeur de sonny.....



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien faire profiter le monde des humeurs  , je me permettrai donc, quand l'envie m'en prendra de m'épancher ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

20/12/05

J'ai des envies de meurtre.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Krystof peut confirmer ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

On ne vit pas ensemble.

Je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérie.


----------



## dool (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérie.



J'ai toujours su qu'il y avait une douce part de féminité en toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On ne vit pas ensemble.
> 
> Je suis hé*téro* jusqu'à l'hys*térie*.



Hystéro, quoi.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Un peu aussi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est nase ça je trouve.

J'aimerais pas qu'on pourrisse trop ce thread, sinon je vais aller foutre le souc ailleurs pour de bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

*Superbe contribution*
je trouve.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

*OWEUH !!!!!!!!!*

*Arrêtez vos dégueulasseries !!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2005)

L'humeur de sonny, on s'en bat les couilles.
Entre les fils de ceux qui se la tripotent, de ceux qu'on à nous dire ce qu'on a déjà lu, de ceux qu'on comprend même pas où ils veulent en venir, et sonny qui s'inspecte le fondement régulièrement, le mieux à faire est d'aller prendre l'air.

Trouves autre chose, sonny, putain. T'es quand même capable d'autre chose quand tu veux.
:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Peut être mais là, j'ai envie de ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> le mieux à faire est d'aller prendre l'air.



T'as raison. Ca commence à sentir mauvais ici.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est malin avec vos photos vous m'avez donné envie de faire caca.

Bon ben...

A toute à l'heure


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin avec vos photos vous m'avez donné envie de faire caca.
> Bon ben...
> A toute à l'heure




*Après le café du matin*
aux vertus laxatives bien connues.

C'est fort à propos camarade.


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérie.




Menteur !

Pas jusqu'à l'hystérie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin avec vos photos vous m'avez donné envie de faire caca.
> 
> Bon ben...
> 
> A toute à l'heure



Vas-y. Tu verras : tu te sentiras beaucoup mieux après.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Menteur !
> 
> Pas jusqu'à l'hystérie...


 
Si un peu quand même...


Regarde quand je fais ça (fig 1) ça se voit...

Et ça (fig 2) ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Menteur !
> Pas jusqu'à l'hystérie...





*On dit pas *
braguette à Nice ?


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y. Tu verras : tu te sentiras beaucoup mieux après.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ben ça va mieux !


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

^_^:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Avec un pseudo pareil faudra pas s'étonner si on te vole dans les plumes


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est nase ça je trouve.
> 
> J'aimerais pas qu'on pourrisse trop ce thread, sinon je vais aller foutre le souc ailleurs pour de bon.



haaaa!...
en fait, c'est Ton Thread....
un peu comme celui de Roberto, sauf que tu te melange pas....?
ok!, ok!.....


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaa!...
> en fait, c'est Ton Thread....
> un peu comme celui de Roberto, sauf que tu te melange pas....?
> ok!, ok!.....


 
Il m'arrive de me mélanger, et d'y aller de trés bon coeur, mais quand j'ai choisi seulement...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

*C'est presque pareil*
Roberto fait des sujets pour dire que la vie est belle.
Sonnyboy fait des non-sujets pour dire que la vie est pourrie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2005)

là, j'hésite entre :

La vie est dure, soyons doux...

ou

La vie est dure, soyons mou...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est presque pareil*
> Roberto fait des sujets pour dire que la vie est belle.
> Sonnyboy fait des non-sujets pour dire que la vie est pourrie.





merci, mon cher d'eclairer ma lanterne....
donc en gros, c'est une question de point de vue....
haaaa.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> La vie est dure, soyons mou...



*Tu sous-entends que l'infâme graveleux*
aurait des problèmes d'érection ?


Ca serait rude ça...


:mouais:


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, j'hésite entre :
> 
> La vie est dure, soyons doux...
> 
> ...




Ou encore :

Ma mie est mure, soyons fou


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérie.



Il fallait lire : « Je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérectomie. » Le lecteur attentif aura corrigé de lui-même.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Parce que je ne dis pas que la vie est pourrie, c'est une mauvaise interprétation de mon discours...

Je dis que des fois elle est un peu dure, mais c'est ça qui est bon...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore :
> 
> Ma mie est mure, soyons fou



ou encore :

Mon hystérectomie est mure, soyons fou


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

bande de fous!.
Toujours à baliverner des propos de fesse!...
vous allez voir si Finn'lame passe dans le coin, il va vous les rigoler vos p'tits derches, a grands coups de taille croupiere!
j'vous aurais prevenu....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, j'hésite entre :
> 
> La vie est dure, soyons doux...
> 
> ...



Soyons durs, soyons mous mais soyons dans le trou (bien au fond).


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bande de fous!.
> Toujours à baliverner des propos de fesse!...
> vous allez voir si Finn'lame passe dans le coin, il va vous les rigoler vos p'tits derches, a grands coups de taille croupiere!
> j'vous aurais prevenu....



 J'ai déjà goûté :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dis que des fois elle est un peu dure, mais c'est ça qui est bon...



Réplique suivante "ah ouais mais plus c'est dur plus c'est bon"


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

- Il est impuissant.

- Aaah, elle est raide, celle-là.

  :rateau:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

> Je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérectomie. » Le lecteur attentif aura corrigé de lui-même.



Pourquoi c'est une femme?

Une castration  plutot....


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est une femme?
> 
> Une castration  plutot....


Chimique?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Meuh non.


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

20/12/05

Sonny, n'oublie pas d'acheter du pain en rentrant.


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> 20/12/05
> 
> Sonny, n'oublie pas d'acheter du pain en rentrant.



Il ne faut pas oublier la tapenade...


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas oublier la tapenade...



Ni les andouillettes.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir mademoiselle, on ne se serai pas déjà vue quelque part??


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> 20/12/05
> 
> Sonny, n'oublie pas d'acheter du pain en rentrant.



Imposture !!!!

Sonnygirl n'existe pas.


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah, oui ça me reviens !

Au club échangiste, non ?


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Imposture !!!!
> 
> Sonnygirl n'existe pas.


Sisi, regarde... (fig.1)


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Ben c'est bien ce que je dis c'est un fake.

La mienne n'est que douceur et fragilité.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui ça me reviens !
> 
> Au club échangiste, non ?




La délicieuse jeune femme au troisième rang à droite??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (bien au fond).



Et question fond t'en connais un rayon  ... M'est avis que tu as du trouver du pétrole depuis belle lurette toi ... 

Sinon Sonny, j'ai une suggestion : iMood


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est une femme?
> 
> Une castration  plutot....




c'est jojo ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> vous allez voir si Finn'lame passe dans le coin, il va vous les rigoler vos p'tits derches, a grands coups de taille croupiere!
> j'vous aurais prevenu....



1 qui suit dans le fond, bravo


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 1 qui suit dans le fond, bravo




Finn ?:mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Meuh c'po juste, pourquoi yaurait que sonny qui aurait le droit d'exprimer son humeur par une longue plainte pudiquement cachée sur la morsure cinglante de son humour ravageur ? ( P'tain Desproges c'est beau ! ) :rateau: 

Moi aussi j'peux l'faire !!!  

Monde de Meeeeeeerde !!!!  

 :rose: voilà voilà ....


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

Quelle vulgarité.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Décembre 2005)

Tagueule !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Finn ?:mouais:



Oui ?


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?



Non, rien.


----------



## sonnygirl (20 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tagueule !


Si tu crois que c'est comme ça que tu auras de la zézette... 

Va plutôt promener le chien.


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

juste pour voir... :mouais:

ça marche ton détecteur      

J'ai vu la porte :rose: 



> Oui ?


----------



## reineman (20 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?



salut copain!


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

Et de quelle humeur est sonny ce matin ?​


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

Ben Sonny, va plutot pas mal. 

Ce matin il a vu un petit oiseau sur sa terrasse, ça l'a fichu de bonne humeur.

Il est même d'excellente humeur, autant dire que ça va abraser velu.


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben Sonny, va plutot pas mal.
> 
> Ce matin il a vu un petit oiseau sur sa terrasse, ça l'a fichu de bonne humeur.
> 
> Il est même d'excellente humeur, autant dire que ça va abraser velu.



Heureuse de le savoir...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

:d :d


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Mangez-en


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Planquez-vous


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Planquez-vous



efficace...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

Quoi donc ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi donc ?



je m'comprends...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Mon bon sonny, files-moi cet oiseau car ma ratatouille ne nourri pas son homme


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi donc ?




non rien !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon bon sonny, files-moi cet oiseau car ma ratatouille ne nourri pas son homme


 
Non je le garde l'oiseau. SI tu veux y a des rats crevés dans les passages de cables de ma boite...


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non je le garde l'oiseau.



Bonne initiative...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonne initiative...


 
Je sais.

Pas con jean pierre...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Si jamais j'ai un vieux chat. Avec des carottes, et mijoté ça peut être bon ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et question fond t'en connais un rayon  ... M'est avis que tu as du trouver du pétrole depuis belle lurette toi ...



Hélas non. Faut que je creuse maintenant.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, mes petits kiki à moi...

Pour ceux que ça inquiète, et ils sont nombreux, je le sais car on me l'a dit....

Je suis, ce matin, d'excellente humeur.

Le seul pb que je pourrais trouver c'est que j'ai pas encore fait caca, mais je pense que vu les réunions que j'ai ce matin, ça va venir trés vite.

Voilà.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

T'en a de la chance, avec les piments d'hier je post depuis mon bain de siège


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le seul pb que je pourrais trouver c'est que j'ai pas encore fait caca, mais je pense que vu les réunions que j'ai ce matin, ça va venir trés vite.




Tout pareil. J'hésite même à faire les réunions aux chiottes...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

*Même de bonne humeur*
Sonnyboy parle de caca.



_En fait, rien ne change.
_


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil. J'hésite même à faire les réunions aux chiottes...


 
ça pourrait être marrant !!!!


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis, ce matin, d'excellente humeur.









*Ta gueule.*


















  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait être marrant !!!!


Louis XIV le faisait, tu me diras 

Enfin, bon je voudrais pas alimenter ta mégalomanie galopante, mon Sonny


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

ça va Sonny ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?




Comme ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>




le fil n'a que 5 pages....   


Aucun rapport je sais  

je soooooooooort ...marre de sortir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Louis XIV le faisait, tu me diras
> 
> Enfin, bon je voudrais pas alimenter ta mégalomanie galopante, mon Sonny



Y'avait pas de chiottes à versailles. Tout le monde faisait n'importye où, et parfois les domestiques ramassaient...


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait pas de chiottes à versailles. Tout le monde faisait n'importye où, et parfois les domestiques ramassaient...




Comme Mao ....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil. J'hésite même à faire les réunions aux chiottes...



L'égout et les couleurs ça ne se discutte pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le fil n'a que 5 pages....
> 
> 
> Aucun rapport je sais
> ...



esplic...


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

J'avais une humeur de chiotte aujourd'hui...et en déroulant le PQ il faisait 30 pages....


Je m'enfonce je sais


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon...

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!!




Oh oui !!!! fais moi mal...avec les dents, la pince, et le fer rouge.....


J'aiiiiime :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben voyons...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le fil n'a que 5 pages....



ça, suffit de dire combien vous en voulez, et on s'en occupe, j'ai justement une petit bande de floodeur toujours dispo pour ce genre de sale besogne....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

... Certes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Certes...



tiens, ce bon vieux Patoch, ça fuse...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

bof, moyennement...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> bof, moyennement...



Bé alors.....? 
bon, je vais me coucher, suis trop raplapla.....
pffff.....trop de picole....


bon, un bon Taxi Girl et ça repart...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

Ha!... C'est vrai qu'un bon taxi girl, c'est pas con comme idée... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ha!... C'est vrai qu'un bon taxi girl, c'est pas con comme idée... :love:



Et oui....c'est une solution....
mais bon, je sais que t'en connais bien d'autre...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Taxi Girl c'est pour les fiotes !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

normal c'est des suisses


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

*Donc en résumé*
Suisse = fiote ?









:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

nan relis


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, suffit de dire combien vous en voulez, et on s'en occupe, j'ai justement une petit bande de floodeur toujours dispo pour ce genre de sale besogne....




Ton esprit de sacrifice est remarquable...merci


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, suffit de dire combien vous en voulez, et on s'en occupe, j'ai justement une petit bande de floodeur toujours dispo pour ce genre de sale besogne....


je me rappelle quand tu demandais la fermeture du bar des floodeurs.


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me rappelle quand tu demandais la fermeture du bar des floodeurs.




Il s'est développé grâce à Balmer


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Taxi Girl c'est pour les fiotes !



Poster aussi gaillardement à 6:13 du mat'... Respect !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Ah te voilà toi !!!

Putain faut redresser la barre là !!!!

C'est le bateau ivre ce forum...


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà toi !!!
> 
> Putain faut redresser la barre là !!!!
> 
> C'est le bateau ivre ce forum...



Fais moi une liste des trublions !


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le bateau ivre ce forum...



Avec toi comme capitaine, tu t'attendais à quoi? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Je suis pas capitaine moi !!!

Amok, je t'ai fait une liste mais le PDF est trop long, passe par par MP, je t'ai fait 5 envois par mail...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me rappelle quand tu demandais la fermeture du bar des floodeurs.



je ne demande pas sa reouverture, je precise juste que j'ai les noms d'une belle equipe de floodeur de compet....et que donc....si besoin est.....


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai les noms d'une belle equipe de floodeur de compet....et que donc....si besoin est.....



Moi aussi, j'ai les noms puisqu'ils occupent bonne place dans la liste de sonny, rubrique "prochaines victimes".


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Décembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai les noms puisqu'ils occupent bonne place dans la liste de sonny, rubrique "prochaines victimes".



Tiens, pourquoi cela ne m'etonne pas....


----------

